# Linux deutsch ?



## CvH (16. Dezember 2002)

Nicht hauen , ich bin totaler Linux Nub !

Ich brauch ein Linux der möglichst Deutsch ist , wenn ich schon kein plan hab dann würd ich gern auch das vernünftig verstehn was da steht  

Das ich Debian ausschliesen kann weis ich .. aber der rest ?

Ich würde gern RedHat bzw Mandrake nehmen ... blos Redhat hab ich nur eng gefunden und Mandrake hab ich zwar die IMG´s gesehen weis aber nicht ob die dt sind oder eng oder vieleicht Multiling ?

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen ?

PS ich hab Search probiert, entweder hab ich nach was falschen gesucht oder das hat noch keiner gefragt , oder ich bin nur dümmer als ihr alle  <- glaub ich gleich *G*


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab mir damals von http://www.linuxiso.org die iso-Images von Redhat runtergeladen, gebrannt, installiert, und es ist auf deutsch. Das kann man bei der Installation festlegen.
Sollte bei den anderen Distributionen ähnlich laufen.

Damit hast Du dann aber nicht alles komplett auf deutsch, die Manpages sind teilweise immer noch auf Englisch. Aber unter KDE ist fast alles deutsch.


----------



## CvH (16. Dezember 2002)

ahh das ist sehr gut !
TX


----------



## Cypher (17. Dezember 2002)

jede distribution ist eigentlich multilingual, dass heißt bei der installation einfach die sprache auswählen, ...


----------

